# Feathering Lead Paint



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking for the best way to not do a full strip, but not have all the rough edges of paint showing through on an RRP job. 

Can "liquid sand" actually work?

I'm looking at the Circular Sander Vac Pro. Supposedly, it's a one-step paint remover and featherer (no scraping). 

I haven't bid this job yet. I'm going to give them two choices - full strip or feathered in. I'd like to do the job, but I'm not going to skimp on tools or method to get it. So whatever suggestions ya'll have of doing it right, let me know. Cheers!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Peelbond does a decent job of softening those edges.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Liquid sand is not for this! it's to dull the surface for paint adhesion.
You need to know what the potential customers expectations are first. We have done them several ways.Scrape,prime & paint,scrape & Peel Bond,scrape,sand & Peel Bond.Budget is a huge factor!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I find the softening effects of peel bond not to be up to my standards. I think a machine sander with a hepa vac attachment is going to be my preferred method. 

At this point, I think I'm one of two painting contractors in Olympia who are willing to work on houses with lead paint....thinking about making it a specialty.


----------

